# America's Beef is Treated with Ammonia or Another reason to just buy grass fed cows



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

*On the Season Premiere of Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution filmed in Los Angeles and aired on April 12, 2011, Jamie demonstrates how 70% of America's ground beef contains leftover cow parts (a.k.a. "pink slime") containing e.coli and salmonella that has been treated with ammonia. Ammonia treated meat can be found in virtually all conventional grocery stores, fast food restaurants, many national restaurant chains, and school cafeterias. The saddest part is that the USDA allows this ammonia treated meat to enter the marketplace and with no labeling requirement on the packaging to inform the consumer that the meat their about to buy contains ammonia, thus hiding the truth and pulling a wool over the consumer's eye. This is certainly a rude awakening to the majority of Americans that don't know where the meat in their fridge, the meat in their conventional local grocery store, the meat in their fast food hamburger, and the meat in their restaurant made hamburger comes from. How do you avoid this poison? Buy beef that has come from grass fed cows, which can be found at natural and organic grocery stores and your local farmers market.  No matter the size of your town or city, grass fed beef (real beef) is not out of reach. Unlike ammonia treated beef, grass fed beef is clearly labeled and contains no ammonia.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embeded&v=wshlnRWnf30#!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Umm, I hate to tell ya but most meats processed in manufacturing plants contain ammonia as it is the only way to minimize salmonella and e. coli. If you have the time download Food Inc. (I know its on Netflix) You will never want to purchase food from a grocery store again!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

dont forget carbon monoxide to retain red color (both beef and fish) and bleach in chicken.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Its funny, I watched Food Inc this summer and was mortified. It made sense to me that fruits and veggies were picked early so they would survive the shipping process but I didnt know they used carbon monoxide to ripen them for the grocery store shelves. The meat scares me even more. 

Since watching this documentary I am hoping to make some changes this spring. I started by ordering many different heirloom/organic seeds to start my own gardens this spring. I also will be building a small chicken coop to get my own free ranged eggs, plus in the fall I will fill my freezer with yummy plump chickens  We are very lucky to be surrounded by Amish farms that sell grass fed beef, pork, and goats so I will be filling my other 2 freezers. Overall I would just like to be more self sufficient. I mean, I am surrounded by Amish Families that support themselves off the land so why cant I give it a go?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Since watching this documentary I am hoping to make some changes this spring. I started by ordering many different heirloom/organic seeds to start my own gardens this spring. I also will be building a small chicken coop to get my own free ranged eggs, plus in the fall I will fill my freezer with yummy plump chickens  We are very lucky to be surrounded by Amish farms that sell grass fed beef, pork, and goats so I will be filling my other 2 freezers. Overall I would just like to be more self sufficient. I mean, I am surrounded by Amish Families that support themselves off the land so why cant I give it a go?


Lucky, lucky, you--- so impressed with your plans. Someday, I may have some land...

As an aside, I see in upscale grocery stores now eggs that are boasting to be from "vegetarian fed" chickens. I don't know, but the chickens I have seen truly "range-free" were given access to the land and they ate a lot of bugs and insects...possibly worms. And their eggs were so rich, and delicious-- nothing like store bought eggs. I mean, if you are able to let the chickens to choose what is biologically appropriate for them, you're going to have a healthier bird and healthier and more tasty eggs.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

What is safe these days? We could worry about every chemical cleaner we use in our house and everything that goes into our mouths. Fast food is the worst offender and those McDonald's chicken Mcnuggets and that nasty Mcrib sandwich were tested and showed ingredients used to make rubber matting! The Mcrib alone had over 70 different ingredients in it and the bun had over 40 and most of it not good for you hwell: Yummy! I'd worry more about your fast food intake than what you buy at a grocery store personally. I can't afford to buy organic grass fed meats at whole foods and I don't know many people who can, especially in this economy. How do we know if the "grass fed" cattle we are eating is grass that hasn't been treated with some kind of pesticide? I don't trust much these days but if I sit and worry about it then it would make me crazy LOL!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Shannibella I hear what your saying and I realize that all I can do at this point is make some small changes that hopefully will have a great effect on my life. I am not healthy by any means. I eat poorly, am over weight and just had my thyroid removed due to thyroid cancer ( which doesnt help the weight). After going through two surgeries to remove the cancerous thyroid glands and watching the above documentary I have decided that only I can make some changes. I am lucky to live on an acre lot, though not alot of space its a lot more than what some people have. My dogs get the back half of the lot and I have a perfect area at the side of my house that is going to be my garden/chicken space. TBH the chickens are really for the dogs, lol but I am sure I will be munching on some farm fresh eggs and maybe a chicken or two.

I am so freaking concerned an careful about what I feed my pets yet I am content with just grabbing Takeout and havent put nearly as much thought into what goes into my body as I do the dogs. So I will start with some baby steps and see where it leads me


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Lucky, lucky, you--- so impressed with your plans. Someday, I may have some land...
> 
> As an aside, I see in upscale grocery stores now eggs that are boasting to be from "vegetarian fed" chickens. I don't know, but the chickens I have seen truly "range-free" were given access to the land and they ate a lot of bugs and insects...possibly worms. And their eggs were so rich, and delicious-- nothing like store bought eggs. I mean, if you are able to let the chickens to choose what is biologically appropriate for them, you're going to have a healthier bird and healthier and more tasty eggs.


I doubt Bridget would have pick biologically appropriate food if the dog had her choice in what she was eating. Maybe chickens are a little more aware of what they need than dogs? "Is that a candy bar on the ground? Yummy"... Bridget no!

She's never eaten a candy bar but I'm betting she would if given the chance.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> What is safe these days? We could worry about every chemical cleaner we use in our house and everything that goes into our mouths. Fast food is the worst offender and those McDonald's chicken Mcnuggets and that nasty Mcrib sandwich were tested and showed ingredients used to make rubber matting! The Mcrib alone had over 70 different ingredients in it and the bun had over 40 and most of it not good for you hwell: Yummy! I'd worry more about your fast food intake than what you buy at a grocery store personally. I can't afford to buy organic grass fed meats at whole foods and I don't know many people who can, especially in this economy. How do we know if the "grass fed" cattle we are eating is grass that hasn't been treated with some kind of pesticide? I don't trust much these days but if I sit and worry about it then it would make me crazy LOL!


But the Mcrib is sooooo good! lol


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I doubt Bridget would have pick biologically appropriate food if the dog had her choice in what she was eating. Maybe chickens are a little more aware of what they need than dogs? "Is that a candy bar on the ground? Yummy"... Bridget no!
> 
> She's never eaten a candy bar but I'm betting she would if given the chance.


Well, that may be true. However, if a dog is hungry, and you put down a dish of fresh raw meat next to a dish full of candy... I am betting they'll go for the meat!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

NewYorkDogue said:


> As an aside, I see in upscale grocery stores now eggs that are boasting to be from "vegetarian fed" chickens. I don't know, but the chickens I have seen truly "range-free" were given access to the land and they ate a lot of bugs and insects...possibly worms. And their eggs were so rich, and delicious-- nothing like store bought eggs. I mean, if you are able to let the chickens to choose what is biologically appropriate for them, you're going to have a healthier bird and healthier and more tasty eggs.


It's sad what companies will resort to with their marketing to sell more products. Chickens are the epitome of omnivores. They eat plants, bugs, seeds, grain, meat... you name it.

Ours get a seed & grain mix that we put together ourselves as well as fresh vegetables daily. They also get meat scraps when we can pry some away from the dogs. 

If you want the best eggs you can get at the supermarket you should look for Pastured eggs. They at least are out in fields eating what chickens normally would.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> If you want the best eggs you can get at the supermarket you should look for Pastured eggs. They at least are out in fields eating what chickens normally would.


Yes. And I pay the extra 2 dollars or so to buy the pastured eggs. Big difference...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we pay extra too for pastured eggs who get to eat bugs.....

and we don't buy meat unless we know from where it comes.

i'm a city girl. i'm never gonna be a farmer...never wanted to be. i know more about food than i ever wanted to know.

i like my food nicely wrapped, even the whole goat i buy from new zealand comes in six pieces. i don't mind breaking it down, but i damned sure don't want to break the goat and then dress it and pack it.

it's sad that we've come to this with food...which is the sustenance used to keep us alive. 

but the american dairy association is laughing all the way to the bank, having had their way with us since we were children...

and the pharmaceutical companies laugh all the way to the bank because they can now market in a way that liquor companies only wish they could.....i'd worry more about these guys than my meat. 

we have a tremendous budget just for food, because these are the times, i'll never own land, and i choose to eat better than most.....especially with my health.

i don't live the life i lived as a child.....so let's all toast a toast that we're still alive, be thankful that we have choices and we are knowledgeable to make better choices....

and let's cheer for the movement that is bringing back the farmer's market...that people are speaking.......and a grass roots movement is born.

omg. i am being an optimist. must be because i'm drinking shots of vodka. i made broth today with my chicken friend who is actually looking like a chicken and not a triple DDD breasted chicken.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, that may be true. However, if a dog is hungry, and you put down a dish of fresh raw meat next to a dish full of candy... I am betting they'll go for the meat!


Piper would simply stuff both into her mouth and run around with them.


----------



## RolandG (May 14, 2013)

Hello there!I knew the industrial meat industry was screwed-up, but the fact that today’s cows are dining on marshmallows and peanuts 
just makes my commitment to organic meat even stronger. If you ever needed a reason to spring for the grass-fed beef at your 
local organic foods store (or give up meat altogether!), this scary new development in our food chain is certainly that reason.


----------



## Roger Biduk (Feb 2, 2013)

*Feces in Almost 50% of Supermarket Chicken Products*

“Nearly half the chicken products sold in supermarkets are contaminated with feces, according to independent laboratory testing commissioned by the Physicians Committee in 2012. The study analyzed chicken samples from 15 grocery store chains in 10 major U.S. cities. The Physicians Committee’s petition explains that even thorough cooking does not remove feces from meat. 

“Feces may contain round worms, hair worms, tape worms, and leftover bits of whatever the animal excreting the feces may have eaten, not to mention the usual fecal components of digestive juices and various chemicals that the animal was in the process of excreting,” the petition states. See article Roger Biduk


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

pastured chickens are fed. what's in the food that they're being fed?



jdatwood said:


> It's sad what companies will resort to with their marketing to sell more products. Chickens are the epitome of omnivores. They eat plants, bugs, seeds, grain, meat... you name it.
> 
> Ours get a seed & grain mix that we put together ourselves as well as fresh vegetables daily. They also get meat scraps when we can pry some away from the dogs.
> 
> >>>>>If you want the best eggs you can get at the supermarket you should look for Pastured eggs. They at least are out in fields eating what chickens normally would.<<<<<


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> pastured chickens are fed. what's in the food that they're being fed?


Whatever they can scrounge up, like John said, bugs, grubs, grains, seeds. They eat it all. Mostly those are natural sources, they aren't being fed a GMO grain.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Whatever they can scrounge up, like John said, bugs, grubs, grains, seeds. They eat it all. Mostly those are natural sources, they aren't being fed a GMO grain.


the chickens and their eggs that i get are fed scraps from my kitchen....and they eat bugs, they get a special seed blend that Liz makes up...and organs and meat proteins. they are, after all, omnivores.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> the chickens and their eggs that i get are fed scraps from my kitchen....and they eat bugs, they get a special seed blend that Liz makes up...and organs and meat proteins. they are, after all, omnivores.


The guy I get my venison from, gives carcasses to a woman that tosses the whole carcass to her chickens every few days they completely pick them Clean...


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Where I live the cattle not only eat grass, they eat native grass. Our farm has never been seeded or plowed and people are amazed that it is all native grass. Kinda nice I guess. Chickens just run around and eat bugs, snakes, whole corn and seeds. Buzzards and coyotes just cleaned up a cow that died calving. One of our dogs will run out into the field to run off a buzzard that is trying to eat some of an armadillo he killed. Really fun to watch. I wish some of you raw feeders lived closer, you could get a lot of grass fed beef free or cheap around here.


----------

